# The Making of Chernobyl



## subcool (Oct 16, 2009)

This should be very interesting to watch unfold. I first heard about Trainwreck years ago in the same whispered voices of strains like G-13 and MTF. I had my first taste on a Greyhound as I made my way from Arizona to Humboldt back in the days I lived on the road. The closer we got to Humboldt the better the weed got people on the bus would share and it was about the time we hit Eureka that a middle aged cat was standing behind a shop and go near us packing a bowl. He smiles and says want so Wreck I stepped over and took a few hits off his stone pipe and instantly got a flavor or Limes, lemons and earth. I also got nice and high and the trip into Humboldt was deff much stonier after the Wreck. Once I moved out west I was able to try a few different cuts of Trainwreck and even got the opportunity to grow out the Arcata cut. The strain typically is very tall slightly wispy buds and tends to get late term herm naners after week 7 in bud.
  The smoke from my cutting was very potent but took up to much room in my bud room.
  Over the last 4 years I have seen a few other cuts including the very tasty Purple Wreck that comes from down in Eugene. Last year 02 told me about a TW cutting he thought was very special that came from a sack of Trainwreck pollinated by Trinity.
  Initially I wasnt impressed everyone out here has a cut similar to G-13 back on the east coast. Then one afternoon o2 left me a small bud and I left it on the shelf to complete drying and a few days later I broke it up and had it for wake and bake. I noticed a really nice taste first thing! Yes the Lime and earth taste was still there but this bud had a sweet sticky taste along with it. I smoked 5 bowls and was just wasted early in the morning. Huge grin and eyes slammed shut it took me by surprise and I asked o2 to tell me more about it. He was not surprised it blew me away and told me he was just waiting till I took notice.


First lets look at the Arcata Cutting




Here is the story behind it


    I heard of the strain Trainwreck way back on the east coast when I was still smoking brown imports. It was spoken about like it was the long lost epic weed and I always hoped I would get the opportunity to work with a clone or hybrid of the cross. The first time I actually got to sample any of the bud was traveling from Arizona to Humbolt county to visit a friend who had invited me up. The weed scene in Prescott was horrible and we were used to smoking dirt weed about 50% of the time and I will always remember how as I traveled north the quality of weed got better and better. I was broke and on the run back then and I traveled the way many people in those circumstances did I rode the Dog! You meet some colorful people when you ride on a Greyhound bus and this trip was no different. In Vegas a couple got me high on some nice green outdoor but by the time we hit northern Cali at a rest stop a dude broke out a nice glass pipe full of Bubblehash and I knew I was headed in the right direction. As I talked with this cat he told me he was from Arcata and had been down south visiting a relative and was on his way back home. He asked if I had any bud and I said no so he gave me a nice hunk of indoor and as we re-boarded the bus I thanked him and ask what kind? He says thats Train wreck bud and gave me a big old grin that said without words I wouldnt forget smoking his gift. Once I actually got to my destination I was pretty impressed that dudes bud was better than anything I smoked while visiting my friend including the Salmon Creek Big Bud and other local strains.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

I dig the story sub


----------



## 420benny (Oct 16, 2009)

There is a version of TW here. Lots of folks still grow it. My friend says why change? This stuff rocks! LOL


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good stories and good folks... Gotta love em


----------



## subcool (Oct 16, 2009)

Now let us look at Our TW mum

Once I finally moved out west and started growing out all the famous west coast genetics I met a young guy who gave me cuts of Purple Urkle and Arcata Trainwreck and I grew both of them out. We still grow and love the Urkle cutting and used it to create our cross called Querkle but the Trainwreck was a different story. The final bud was very potent there is no doubt of that but from a growers stand point the plant was very tall and very picky producing male stamens ( Herms) as early as week 6 of budding. IT also had a woody acrid taste that I couldnt get past. This taste I learned is what Train wreck is known for but as I tasted other samples I learned there are at least a few different cuttings of the plant. In the book of Dank I detailed this particular cutting on page 88 but after growing it to harvest several times I decided not to breed with it and to stop growing it.

Last year my best mate, Dioxide ran across a cutting found by Smokescreen, story goes he scored a nice sack of Train wreck buds grown by a cat that has been growing the Trinity and the Trainwreck for sometimes. Smokescreen found a few seeds in the sack and grew them out finding one female that was exceptional. Dioxide was given a cutting of this female and started running it at his place. All 3 of us are legal card holders under state law and we trade cuttings pretty regularly with people that need better genetics or something for a specific ailment. This particular Train wreck cutting  Now while I am not a fan of Trainwreck myself I know incredibly potent weed when I see it and this was some of the most potent I had smoked in a long while. Turning a dark maroon almost black color the plant is completely covered with raised resin stalks crowded together so tightly they seem to form a web entwined glass beads. The plant is also virtually mildew proof, this trait would be very desirable to those growing outdoors in wetter climates.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

Very impressive sub, you are a MJ god in my book


----------



## Locked (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome pics....not to mention the history lesson...you rock subcool...


----------



## GeezerBudd (Oct 16, 2009)

Beautiful Plant, Sub
:aok:
And beautiful story too-I rode greyhounds too.
But not the one you were on, unfortunately-lol

Peace.
Gb


----------



## subcool (Oct 16, 2009)

It was a no brainer to outcross this to our Jack the Ripper Male and see what the two power house strains would produce as a sibling cross. The cross was produced and as per our usual way of doing things promptly got them into the hands of Growers and caregivers that do a good job of data collection as well as taking great pics. I also started 5 seeds myself and ran them to maturity and the new strain couldnt have been easy to grow. I ran them in my super soil using simple 5 gallon containers and giving them just plain water until day 40 where I started applying Sugars and carbs. The buds produced were a perfect mix of the two parents and my favorite female had a unique lime sherbet smell and taste. It was extremely potent and while I was very excited I anxiously awaited everyone elses input. As we started getting feedback we discovered a huge plus with this strain, seems the Trainwreck momma passed on her mildew resistance and even in grow rooms with heavy outbreaks of powdery mildew Chernobyl remained spotless. The new hybrid also seems to hold on to the color changing trait of the mom and near maturity the buds turn amazing colors of lime green, dark purple and even shades or plum and black.


----------



## subcool (Oct 16, 2009)

As our test growers started harvesting the buds and sampling them one work kept being tossed at me. POTENT was the word from everyone and a complex THC profile that everyone found very unusual. 
  The first smoke report came in from Speakrsrfun a long time friend and tester of all of gear, this is what he had to say: *[FONT=&quot]Chernobyl, Oh boy your in for a treat....[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*_OK Ive been smoking herbs a long time, recreationally at first when I was younger and after my head injury medicinally to combat seizure like episodes, so basically a long time. Now when I say something is stellar I mean its top shelf above most others in quality, but when I call something SPECTACULAR its something that blows me away and says that theres some majik in them there plants. Well Chernobyl is a SPECTACULAR cross and some superb meds to boot. Phenotypic variation was minimal showing really only two phenotypes. I got a super lemony-fuel smelling wench that was much more indica in stature and growth pattern and the other a more fuel diesel smell with earthy undertones that showed more of a stacked calyx growth patern and a much more sativa habit. Both were good yielders but not behemoths by any stretch, but as I dont have a reason to weigh anything I couldnt give you a estimate on yield. Easy to grow and I will be starting more ASAP to find a keeper mom._
_High Description: Total body annihilation and wreck shop head. 
Smell: Smells of earthy diesel fuel to lemony fuel haze loveliness 
Taste: Earthy to lemony, almost like Keif, kinda that strong resin taste.
Medical Effects: Total body effects and the mind relaxing effects make this one great for those with sleep disorders and pain while you sleep, I slept well the first time in a while due to a phattie of Chernobyl.
<9> Medicinal Strength

KEEPER? 
Absolutely a keeper strain, Ill be running these again soon and are vegging as we speak, I didnt keep cuts from round 1 but will take some from these seed plants without doubt.


FINAL COMMENTS:
Alright without sounding like a kiss *** or like Im fattening the heads of my two friends Sub and Dioxide I want to say what I think about this combo. Completely and utterly without a doubt the best cross you have made to date when it comes to sheer potency, ease of keeping them alive and healthy and overall enjoyment factor. Words taken from a fellow veteran five minutes after I burned one down with him. 

WOW THAT WRECKED ME


Speaks_


----------



## subcool (Oct 16, 2009)

_The Herbilizor a grower in the UK also gave her a run for us and he was completely blown away._
_Here are just a few of his comments :_
_Ah man, Where to start.....
I have sat at my pc for the past week with my remnants of Chernobyl ready to make smoke reports.
ITS TOO BLOODY HARD - THEY ALL WRECK ME TOO MUCH.
All 7 phenos are very similar, especially in effects. SO, what I am going to do is do a report on Phenos 1&8 - Which are my winning phenos. The real prob is they all so good, I want to keep them all. 
Photos of all phenos, dry, are in my gallery. So come tomorrow or next day I shall do the smoke report. 
But let me say this, I will be very upset when my last buds of Chernobyl are gone. But I have 2600w of it cooking away atm, so some more coming in a month. Yipee.
Every night on the Chernobyl has be very well rested and a good nights sleep had. Does not do good things for short term memory tho.
Stupidly strong herb is the Chernobyl and loved by all that try her_
_Herbilizor_
  So there you have it a detailed look at how and why Chernobyl was created and some in depth reports on the results. I personally dont like the strong taste of Trainwreck but I smoked every crumb of the Chernobyl I produced and found I concur the stuff is incredibly strong and unlike anything we have every created before.  You can find Chernobyl at reputable distributors of fine cannabis genetics.
  Subcool


----------



## the chef (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow! First of all thanks fer the tips on hash, they helped! Wanted to finally tell ya thank you fer the threads, after reading your threads i joined MP. Love this one, Was wondering if you considered breeding it with a sweet berry blend or skunk to try and get the fuel taste out or is it possible? TY again and keep it green!


----------



## leafminer (Oct 16, 2009)

Great pics. Truly inspiring. How would you characterise the genetics of Trainwreck? What makes me curious is this:
In 1980 I gave a ride to a logger who'd broken down about 50 miles south of Garberville. He gave me a oz of some very purply bud and we shared a joint while I was trying to negotiate the curves of route 1 in the redwood forest. That became extremely difficult after this weed. 
I took it back to SF and had extreme trouble actually getting out of my room in the evenings if I so much as touched it.
Does this sound like it? I've often wondered what that weed was.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 16, 2009)

That TW mom is gorgeous SC. Thanks for the nice pics. Thanks also for the great soil recipe


----------



## IRISH (Oct 24, 2009)

Wooo-ooo-Weeeeee. i'd like to put her in my (NSC), new safe confinement... ...Irish...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Oct 24, 2009)

This is what I'm talking about when I say what heap of info on this web site!  With contributers like Subcool this place just can't go wrong...so maybe my 16 yr old was right I probably did need to be online 15 yrs ago, but it's never too late to learn new things.  There are several well spoken, intelligent farmers here, and I'm happy I finally stepped out of the dark ages as my kid puts it.  Thanks to all you guys who know how to do this stuff for takeing the time to help other people out.


----------



## Trafic (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok, fine, you sold me.  I'll be getting Spacebomb _and_ Chernobyl on my next order.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 27, 2009)

Ive been thinking about trying some of your gear Subcool and now I def will.  Ive had my eye on the Chernobyl  and the Void.  I actually love the sound of all of your strains so its a tough choice.  

Do you have a single favorite strain of your own?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 27, 2009)

these pics make me cry.....they're soooo beautifull


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 27, 2009)

Great story, great lookin pics.
Had to bookmark this last night so I wouldnt forget to look for the strain.
Love that name choice too.


----------



## subcool (Feb 12, 2010)

Weve had some amazing shots come in on the Chernobyl strain and I wanted to show you guys some amazing looking weed.

Grown and photographed by Humbleguy

Chernobyl


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice, they definitely look yummy


----------



## the chef (Feb 12, 2010)

Sweet Jeebus! Thats crusty! Gracias fer the pic's.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 12, 2010)

i think im in love... might have 2 get a divorce lol!


----------



## 420benny (Feb 12, 2010)

Right now, that is my fave strain on the internet. Thanks sub!


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks Sub. Loved the post. I always learn something reading your stuff.


----------



## Tact (Feb 12, 2010)

This is that blow your mind all over your face bud! High Times cover art!


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 13, 2010)

chernobyl it is. damn that "black" plant looks like nothing i have ever seen. i am in awe. ......speechless.....


----------

